# Cronjob per SSH einrichten



## Flap (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem ich wurde jetzt für SSH freigeschaltet und kann mir jetzt Cronjobs erstellen , bloß die Frage ist wie ?

ich weiß das ich per crontab -e in das Programm oder Datei komm die das regelt aber wie schaff ich das das er ein script in einer bestimmten Zeit aufruft.
Ich geh über putty in SSG rein .

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## MiLa (9. Dezember 2003)

Tut mir leid, aber das passt im Linux Forum besser, da es eigendlich mit PHP nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Flap (9. Dezember 2003)

naja wusste nicht genau wo das hingehört ,
hab mir gedacht da cronjobs auch bei php eingesetzt werden kann , gibs hier bestimmt welche du mir helfen können


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2003)

Jupp, Thread bitte in Linux verschieben!
Aber helfen kann man dennoch 

Beispiel:
alle anderthalb Stunden wird das Perlscript ausgeführt

```
30 */1 * * * /pfad/zu/deiner/anwendung/perscript.pl
```

Erklärung:
crontab -e     / Erstellen von Cronjobs
crontab -l      / Auflisten der Cronjobs
crontab -r     / Löschen von Cronjobs

Aufbau eines Cronjobs:

```
1 2 3 4 5    /deinpfad/deinscript argumente
```

Die ersten 5 Stellen:

```
1: Minuten (0-59)
2: Stunden (0-23)
3: Tag     (1-31)
4: Monat   (1-12 oder January, February, March, ...)
5: Wochentag(0-7 oder Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, ... 0 und 7=Sunday)
```

Erweitert:

```
*:         trifft immer zu
1-4:       trifft zu wenn 1, 2, 3 oder 4 zutrifft
1-4/2:     wie 1-4, zustätzlich wird mit "/2" der Zählschritt erhöht.
Also nicht 1-4 sondern 1, und 1+2 - ergibt  1 und 3 //// 
1-8/2 ergäbe 1, 3, 5, 7 //// 1-8/5 ergäbe 1 und 6
1,5,6:     Aufzählung
*/3:       jedes dritte
Kombinationen sind auch möglich
```

Die Shell läßt sich auch angeben, sowie eine Benachrichtigungsmail:

```
SHELL=/bin/bash
MAILTO=me@localhost
```


have Fun


----------



## Flap (10. Dezember 2003)

okay danke und was muss ich machen , das er das in crontab -e speichert ?


----------



## Major (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
wenn Du crontab -e aufrufst, bist Du im vi, einem Editor unter Linux.

Wenn Du STRG + i drückst, bist Du im Edit-Mode und kannst editieren, mit ESC kommst Du aus dem Edit-Mode wieder raus und mit \x speicherst Du den cron ab.
einfach nacheinander \ und x eingeben und dann ENTER drücken
Cu 
Major


----------



## Flap (10. Dezember 2003)

wow ich danke euch :

ihr seid super


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Dezember 2003)

Das wissen wir   ;-)


----------



## Flap (10. Dezember 2003)

hmm sorry das ich nochmal störe , aber es will irgendwie nicht gehen .
nin in crontab -e drin , drücke "i" und dann steht ganz untern "insert"  dann gib ich 0 3 * * * /html/backup.php , ein drücke ESC und dann versuch ich es mit \x oder /x und es geht nicht :-(


----------



## MiLa (10. Dezember 2003)

War da nicht etwas mit :wq und dann Enter drücken?


----------



## Major (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

sorry, wo war ich mit meinen Gedanken, natürlich musst du :x drücken und dann ENTER das heisst, er schreibt den Cron und verlässt den Editor.

Cu
Major


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Dezember 2003)

es geht auch ":up" gefolgt von ":q" zum verlassen  

alle befehle werden in vi und vim mit dem doppelpunkt eingegeben.
Schrägstrich+Eingabe sucht nach dem eingegebenen (geht auch mit regulären ausdrücken).
Du hast also mit /x nach x gesucht, aber da das nicht in der Zeile vorkam passierte gar nix  

Besorg Dir bitte ein gutes Buch über Linux.
Du solltest wenigstens die grundlegenden Dinge wissen, wenn Du einen zugriff auf einen Server hast


----------



## Major (11. Dezember 2003)

Ja ein Buch ist immer gut, aber vorerst solltest Du mit diesen beiden Links auskommen:

Link zu einer kurzen Erklärung für den crontab

Link zu einer kurzen Erklärung des vi

Cu
Major


----------



## Flap (11. Dezember 2003)

year baby es geht super danke an alle . Juhu*


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2003)

Die VI Befele konnte ich mir auch nie merken. Hab dann diese Tasse geschenkt bekommen: http://www.linuxinfozentrum.ch/liz2000/liz/shop/tasse.htm (Die vierte Tasse - ganz unten). Da stehen alle VI Kommandos drauf die es gibt. 

Ansonsten wuerde ich 


> EXPORT EDITOR=NANO/PICO


das machen und danach den Crontab editieren. Nano / Pico ist um einiges einfacher als VI - einfach STRG + X druecken, zweimal Enter, gespeichert ist der Cron.


----------



## Holgus (4. Februar 2004)

Ich habe zwei Fragen zu diesem Thema:

Würde ein Cron Job, der folgendermaßen aufgebaut ist, funktionieren?
1* * * * http://www.irgendeinedomain.de/irgendeinephp-datei.php

Wie kann ich einen Cron Job erstellen, der beispielsweise täglich um 15:00 Uhr ausgeführt wird?


----------



## Fabian (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Holgus _
> *Ich habe zwei Fragen zu diesem Thema:
> 
> Würde ein Cron Job, der folgendermaßen aufgebaut ist, funktionieren?
> ...



-) Wuerde 1* * * * http://www.irgendeinedomain.de/irgendeinephp-datei.php funktionieren?

Eher nicht. Nebenbei, dass ist keine feine Art seinen Counterstand zu vergroesseren, eine Website zu 'flooden' oder sonst was 

-) Crontab taeglich um 15:00 Uhr:


```
00 15 * * *     /root/script.sh
```


----------



## Holgus (4. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte vermutet, dass ein Befehl wie "00 15 * * *     /root/script.sh" ein Skript alle 15 Stunden aufruft, und nicht regelmäßig um 15 Uhr. Ich werde das mal glauben, da ich selbst von sowas zu wenig Ahnung habe.

Wie kann ich denn über einen Cron Job eine PHP-Datei aufrufen? (Ich habe übrigens nicht vor eine Webseite zu flooden oder einen Counterstand zu vergrößern.  )


----------



## Flap (4. Februar 2004)

```
00 15 * * *     /verzeichnis/namederphpdatei
```

hoffe mal ich konnte dir damit helfen


----------



## Fabian (4. Februar 2004)

http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2004)

Leute... eine Frage:

Wozu postet ihr Fragen, die sich durch den Thread selbst erklären?
Wozu habe ich letztes Jahr die Aufbau (sehr gut sichtbar) der cron-Zeilen gepostet, wenn im späteren Verlauf des Threads eine unnötige Frage gestellt wird, weil man sich die beim Lesen des Threads sowieso selbst erklärt. Und der abschließende Link zur Erklärung, die sowieso schon fein säuberlich aufgelistet SEIT LETZTEM JAHR in diesem Thread steht ... wirkt irgendwie überflüssig ...

Ich hasse ausgebuddelte Threads, wenn es nicht wirklich nötig ist *grummel* !


----------



## j©sh (13. März 2005)

moin,

also ich bin gerade dabei mein crontab einzurichten, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob er funktioniert.

ich habe:

0 * * * * /home/.../*.php

mit crontab -e eingegeben.

wie kann ich eine kontrolle bekommen, ob das file auch wirklich aufgerufen wird?

wenn ich crontab -l eingebe wird mir die zeile zwar angezeigt, aber ich habe keine kontrolle ob das file wirklich stündlich aufgerufen wird.

grz,
josch


----------



## Flap (13. März 2005)

lass die php datei doch was arbeiten ...

z.B einen Eintrag inne DB oder txt machen ...

z.B die aktuelle Zeit rein schreiben lassen ....


----------

